# Yowza.



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

18lbs

Species being determined... opcorn:






















*I should note that I didn't catch this fishy.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you sure that's not photo shop? Spinning gear!! Have I been drinking ? If that's what I think it is, congrats on a super Whompano...


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm not sure of anything; still waiting on details to come in. I find it hard to believe that a Pomp could be caught that more than doubles the current WR, but it sure doesn't look like a Permit.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

5 spines before the dorsal, pomps have 5....just sayin..

JAM


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow !


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Where was this?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Any way you slice it, it's a hell of a fish. My money is on the permit. One caught in the surf in the last month or two around Hatteras that was in the 15lb area.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> Where was this?


Somewhere over the rainbow.


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

was this fish was caught at cape lookout?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Mercy - I can't even imagine fighting a 18 lb. Pomp, that had to be fun - interested in seeing the outcome on this, sure looks like a Pomp --- River


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Must be some radioactive chit where you fish at... Hell of a pompano if that is what it is....


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Cripes! That sure looks like a pomp but it can't be. Looking to see the outcome


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow great - pomp or permit!! Hope the expert doesn't just make a decission on size. Five anterior dorsal spines and the alinement of the dorasl / ventral fins (from the photo) sure look pompano. Very hard to believe though. Anxious to find out! best - glenn


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

gshivar said:


> Wow great - pomp or permit!! Hope the expert doesn't just make a decission on size. Five anterior dorsal spines and the alinement of the dorasl / ventral fins (from the photo) sure look pompano. Very hard to believe though. Anxious to find out! best - glenn


It looks like a pompano but the claim is 18 lbs. That's almost 10 lbs more than the world record. Just saying.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Its a great fish regardless weather its a pomp or a permit but I think its a permit. You cant judge a pomp based on dorsail spines, they both can have as many as six visible but sometimes the first spine is absorbed by the flesh/fat on the fish's back. The best way to tell is the shape of its head, how the tail forks, and how many soft rays they have in the anal and dorsal fins, which you cant really count in this picture. The alignment of the dorsal and anal is another indicator but in some fish it can be so close to aligned that its not always a good tell. Pompanos have a really wide fork in the tail and permit a narrow. The shape of this fish's tail is more that of a permit. Pomps also have more of a pointed pectoral fin where permits are more blunt like the ones in this picture. Weather im right or wrong its a great fish and I am jealous of the man who caught it.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Cape Lookout


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.ncwaterman.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=76236&title=another-nc-permit-the-fish

Permit it is.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I was out there this weekend, too! That is an awesome fish!!!!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

It's a permpano lol


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

How'd she taste??? lol


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice fish


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow! Dude!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

DAM!!! Nice fish!!!


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice Fish!


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's a textbook permit.

Did you eat him?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

solid7 said:


> That's a textbook permit.
> 
> Did you eat him?




As stated in my original post, I didn't catch it.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I gotcha... Well, whoever caught it, congrats to them. Even down here, we don't catch tons of permit from shore. They're bruisers, to be sure. A little permit like that fights better than a big drum... (they are tireless!)


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I can promise you one thing though, I would have eaten it.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I second that. (without hesitation or regret)


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

River rig i bet


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> River rig i bet


I hate you.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> River rig i bet


LOL! Hey, Jeff!

Good to see that we all still know what's up...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

It did say a two hook dropper rig so......


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's a nice fish!


----------

